# BMW throws in the white towel.



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/motorsport/formula_one/8173865.stm


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

wimps...


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

5th repost


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

This hasnt been posted before or anything.........


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

dannyc9997 said:


> This hasnt been posted before or anything.........


UMMM

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=386834

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4388835#post4388835

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=386848

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=386806


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> UMMM
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=386834
> 
> ...


Those dont exist.


----------



## bjf123 (Oct 6, 2005)

The links all work for me. :dunno:


----------

